# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots > Turing test >  Bot or not - botpoet.com

## Airicist

> This website is a Turing test for poetry. You, the judge, have to guess whether the poem you’re reading is written by a human or by a computer.
> 
> If you think a poem was written by a computer, choose 'bot'. If you think it was written by a human, choose 'not'.


Developers:

Oscar Schwartz

Benjamin Laird

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 27, 2014




> The Turing Test is an age old test to a machine to see if its behavior can be the same or indistinguishable from that of a human. If a human cannot tell the difference between the machine and a person, the machine passes the test. Now we have a test for one of the most beautiful expressions of the human experience- poetry! Can a bot write poems with the same pith and emotion as a human? Can subjectively bad poetry look the same as a garbled mess of text? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and special guest Ivan Van Norman discuss, and even take the test!

----------


## Airicist

Can a computer write poetry?

Published on Feb 10, 2016




> If you read a poem and feel moved by it, but then find out it was actually written by a computer, would you feel differently about the experience? Would you think that the computer had expressed itself and been creative, or would you feel like you had fallen for a cheap trick? In this talk, writer Oscar Schwartz examines why we react so strongly to the idea of a computer writing poetry — and how this reaction helps us understand what it means to be human.

----------

